
Ask HN: Is it viable tu run a flight business using Skyscanner API as back end? - helloiloveyou
As the title says I want to know if nowadays competition allows for a flight booking landing page or app business to run on top of Skyscanners API
======
remotecool
It depends on how much money customers will pay you as opposed to the amount
of money you will pay for skyscanner API access.

------
rman666
Ask your customers!

